# New Advice article: What is a Viking Ship LLC?



## TUGBrian (May 14, 2013)

This Week's article provided by Tom Tubbs of Island Consulting Realty

http://tug2.net/timeshare_advice/timeshare_viking_ship_llc.html


----------



## timeos2 (May 14, 2013)

Can't wait for the screams on this one. Way too close to home I'll bet. Trying to demonize the helping hands of vultures in it for a quick buck.  What will these licensed, bonded legal outfits sink to next? 

Reads well and tells the story.


----------



## LannyPC (May 15, 2013)

Interesting article but there is a point with which I "don't fully agree".  The author said that a typical Viking Ship (VS) charges $3500.  It's usually the PCCs that charge that much.  As much as most TUGGERs loathe both operations, there is a difference between the two.

The PCCs at least make an effort (albeit rather lame) to find a new, fees-paying owner legitimately by listing it on E-bay.  The VSs do not.  They just take the deed and...well, we all know the rest.  Since they have no intention of paying the fees or making any effort to find a new owner, they can sell their "services" to the owner for "only" $1000 or so.

Unfortunately, that's what makes these VS offers look so attractive to desperate owners.

What the author described seems to more fit the profile of a PCC rather than a VS


----------



## Rent_Share (May 15, 2013)

The problem is the distance between the two organizations is less than an arms length.


----------



## timeos2 (May 15, 2013)

LannyPC said:


> Interesting article but there is a point with which I "don't fully agree".  The author said that a typical Viking Ship (VS) charges $3500.  It's usually the PCCs that charge that much.  As much as most TUGGERs loathe both operations, there is a difference between the two.
> 
> The PCCs at least make an effort (albeit rather lame) to find a new, fees-paying owner legitimately by listing it on E-bay.  The VSs do not.  They just take the deed and...well, we all know the rest.  Since they have no intention of paying the fees or making any effort to find a new owner, they can sell their "services" to the owner for "only" $1000 or so.
> 
> ...



That can be easily reworded to "A Viking Ship operation typically charges $1000 - $3500 or more".


----------



## TUGBrian (May 15, 2013)

good suggestion on the change


----------

